# Shark Fishing at Pcola beach w/ pics



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

Went shark fishing at pensacola beach, across from portifino thursday night. Used Gulp! 5" natural shrimp to catch 5 hardtails and two ladyfish to use as cut bait.

We caught about a five foot shark and a two-three footer. What kind of shark is this? good to eat?


----------



## tri-haul (Jun 4, 2008)

looks like a small bull, they tent to have broad shoulders. i like to eat them, get a sharp knife and fillet like normal, rinse well. good catch!


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

An old guy on a pier told me once that you have to clean a shark within 20 minutes of the catch or the meat goes bad. He told me a shark urinates through its skin and it spoils the meat so clean it quick. Anyone else ever heard that before???


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow nicely done on the smaller rod..it looks like you prob have 20 lb cajun red? Cool pics thanks


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i have heard the same thing about the meat spoiling if you dont gut the shark as soon as it is dead.i have always known this to be true, if anyone has any new info please let me know


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is ablacktip shark.


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

We were using a cheap setup to make sure we actually like surf fishing before we investedheavily. we used a 30 lb test line, some off brand that the sports store spooled up for free w/ the purchase.

we bled out the smaller shark right away. cut it's head and heart in half w/ one slice and then gutted it. rinsed it off in the saltwater and then took the body home to finish the cleaning. plan on eating it tonight during the ufc fights.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good eats and pm clay-doh or badazzchef on the prep...all are true on cleaning them...butter milk or brine is the easiest method...good job on the catchin'...


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I waited an hour or so to gut a shark the other day- I wold not recommend it. Next time I will surely gut him as soon as I catch him. I dont know if I will ever get the stink out of my suburban now.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best thing to do is bleed them to rid them of waste compounds in their blood. Once the shark has thoroughly bled out which usually takes about 7-10 minutes, gut and/or filet out.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

So it is leagal to fillet a shark and fillet it on the beach and throw it back in?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*CLEANING AND HANDLING SHARKS*

*http://www.blueoceantackle.com/cleaning_sharks.htm*

Cleaning Sharks For the Table

http://www.daybreakfishing.com/CleaningSharks.htm

*Some helpful information on those sites.*


----------

